# Learning Spanish



## Robbo & Griff (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello all we are to this forum and would like to say hi...
Also We want to learn to speak basic Spanish can anyone give us a few pointers, the easy / quickest ways.

Ian


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Robbo & Griff said:


> Hello all we are to this forum and would like to say hi...
> Also We want to learn to speak basic Spanish can anyone give us a few pointers, the easy / quickest ways.
> 
> Ian


:welcome:

there is no easy/quick way really

take structured classes - as many as you can afford, as often & for as long as you can - classes which include speaking

speak Spanish at every opportunity outside the classes

listen to the radio, watch TV, films - everything in Spanish


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, interaction is really important. A lot of people spend money on books, CDs and online resources but get too embarrassed to use what they have learned in real life context. IMO no Spaniard will ever laugh at your mistakes, they are only too pleased that you're making the effort! And if you can find some Spanish people learning English, you can help each other.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> there is no easy/quick way really
> 
> ...


Agree whoe heartedly here.Don't know exactly where you are in Mojacar but it might be worth going in to your local town hall and enquiring about lessons.I know a few villages around us that do free lessons twice a week or if it's possible to make friends with Spanish people you might be lucky for them to teach you Spanish and you to teach them English.Or, if there is a group around you could all get together,get a teacher in and split any costs between you..Wishing you the best of luck and I admire you for wanting to learn at is showing respect for the Spanish people.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we have used every method possible

Micheal thomas
Classes
Duolingo

I spend at least 2 hours everyday either reading, writing and conjugating verbs!

I have down loaded childrens books in Spanish. I have made friends with Spanish people on Facebook and interact with them, writing etc

When we have visited in the past, I take a deep breath and go for it, often I get a blank look, but often I get something back. 

USE IT USE It USE IT or LOOSE it.

Last week I watched a Place in the Sun ( shut-up) there was an English couple who had lived there for 8 years, they spoke no Spanish because they said they had not been "lucky" enough to learn. I am afraid it has nothing to do with Luck it just lots of practice


----------



## Robbo & Griff (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you all we will just go for it ...


----------



## rangitoto (Apr 25, 2011)

hi robbo you say you are in mojacar wlle im not a million miles away and i have lessons from a spanish guy very good and not expensive for private lessons if you need


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When you first learn a language, that is, when you are a baby, you learn from listening and then interacting with your parents, siblings, family and any outside influences you may have. Same with learning a second language. When you were a baby you didn't use books, cds, classes, you just learned from being immersed. Same with Spanish. Immerse yourselves in the Spanish culture and your brain, which has already learned a language, will do the rest for you. (yeah, ok, I know it ain't that simple in reality, but the principle of it is right on!!!)


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

We just came back from Barcelona, our second fact finding trip. And my Spanish is very limited but I started using the little Spanish that I have. One time we got in a taxi to go an international school to meet with the staff there. The driver did not know where the school was. So I said "Tengo una mapa" and pointed to where the school was. I thought he may want to keep the map just in case, so I said "Quiero la mapa?" Then I quickly corrected myself, "Quiere la mapa?" realizing that I conjugated the verb wrong. The driver laughed and said "Exactly!" We both had a good laugh. So in many cases, they are laughing with us, not at us, foreigners, who put in an effort to learn their language.

I found my experience quite encouraging. And the surprising thing is, what came out of my mouth was not more than a few words but it made a difference. Even when someone who knows English tried to help me out, I would ask "How do you say that in Spanish?" My husband and I also picked up a few new words as we rode the bus or metro by comparing the movie titles in billboard with those played in the States, for example. 

Also bring your smart phone. When you are in a restaurant or a place and see a word that you don't know, look it up. It will stick with you like most things that are in a context or relate to your situation.

So yes, put yourself out there and don't afraid to make mistakes. Truly immerse yourself and take in what is around you. The Spaniards have been very forgiving, at least in my case.

Good luck!


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

kimuyen said:


> "Tengo *una* mapa" ...


Realized I made another mistake... wrong gender for "mapa". Darn!


----------



## Chris c (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi

The Beachcomber bar on Mojacar Player have group Spanish lessons every Monday morning starting 1015hrs, the cost is 3euros per person. Great lessons no pressure and you also meet like minded people.


----------



## Sandy Toes (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like to jump in with my experience of learning _la lengua hispanola_ (sorry, can't do accents etc. on letters on this keyboard!).

I started off very sketchily about three or four years ago, and the very best thing I did was download from iTunes Coffee Break Spanish from Radio Lingua. Now, this is NOT a plug for them, but I have to say that after many many hours of listening to these podcasts I am finally making some headway. But there's been nothing quick about it. (When I say hours of listening, I mean hundreds of hours).

One thing I realised early-ish on was to also learn about grammar. I have become a bit grammar-obsessed. Yet I knew next to nothing about English grammar at one time! Now, feel free to ask me grammar-type questions... 

And bit by bit I tried to find ways of saying a few things in Spanish when in Spain, only very very little, literally, 'hola', and 'gracias' to begin with.

Then I went to night classes in the UK, and these took me to another level, which, when combined with the repeated listening to podcasts, over and over and over and over for months on end, I was getting somewhere. I then found the Spanish D!ct website which was and is brilliant - full of lessons and tests.

I did a bit of Skying with some folks, but this dried up after a while. I really needed to meet some 'real' Spanish people who didn't resemble the stereotype of Manuel from Fawlty Towers.

The next stage was to arrange some intercambios in my town, and two years or so of these, I think I'm getting somewhere. I go to Spain regularly, indeed, just back from Madrid for a long weekend, and practiced as much as I could. I meet two people, locally, for these chats, about three hours per week

I could do more, of course, but I'm a bit lazy, and wish I could wake up one morning and speak it fluently... not going to happen.

I suppose I would sum up by saying this takes determination, perseverance and strong will to not give up and rely on your English - you will get far more from Spain if you show and give something to illustrate your integrity. There's no room for ********ting people in this game.

Oh, one other thing for me that works - I really love learning the language, and am equally learning to respect the country too. I can't recommend enough getting all you can from the language.

_
Buena suerte!_


----------

